# Extra leichte Schläuche



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hab mal eine Frage:

Fährt jemand von euch an seinem 20Zoll einen extraleichten schlauch vorne? Habe bis jetzt den von Maxxis mit 98 Gramm und den Schwalbe mit 95 Gr. gefunden.

Hat jemand damit bis jetzt erfahrungen gemacht?

MFG


----------



## tony m (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich bohre in meine Schläuche immer 4 Löcher, aber nie ganz durch, das bringt nochmals 0,2 nanogramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atom-dragon (19. Dezember 2006)

Das brauch man nicht lächerlich machen!
Das ist viel gewischt für wenig Geld!
Ich fahre vorne nen 18" schlauch(wen auch nicht ganz freiwillig) der ist auch leichter ^^


----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2006)

extra leicht schlauch vorne klappt gut.. ich mien man muss mit paar platten rechnen, aber flicken ist ja nicht so schwierig.. den TA mantel + TA Felge + Flatland schlauch hat man ja in unter 5 minuten geflickt.. brauch man nichtmal werkzeug.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2006)

tony m schrieb:


> Ich bohre in meine Schläuche immer 4 Löcher, aber nie ganz durch, das bringt nochmals 0,2 nanogramm



Dummschwätzer! Ich denke nirgendswo kann man so einfach mal 200 Gramm pro Schlauch sparen!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Dezember 2006)

Fahre vorne und hinten Maxxis Ultra light Schläuche...
Mit Try-All Reifen hab ich quasi nie problem mit nem Platten Reifen... Allerdings sah das bei nem Maxxis Reifen ganz anderes aus...verging kaum ein Tag ohne PlattFuß...


----------



## alien1976 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab mal die Latex von Michelin probiert aber die sind nichts.
Mit denen bekommt man leichter nen Platten und dann lassen die sich auch mehr schlecht als recht flicken.
Ich fahre jetzt wieder die ganz normalen extra lite Butyl-Schläuche. Die halten ewig und wiegen auch nur knapp 100g


----------



## Fabi (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich benutze die Michelin Latex Schläuche seit über einem Jahr. Bisher hatte ich nur einmal einen Platten - das war wohl im August - und den konnte ich ohne Komplikationen flicken.
Selbst in dem dicken Michelin C32 (2.8") gab es keine Probleme, obschon die Schläuche nur bis 2.1" ausgelegt sind.


----------



## tony m (19. Dezember 2006)

wenn man eh nur in der stadt unterwegs ist kÃ¶nnte man auch mal nen bmx-flatlandreifen ausprobieren. Ein Hersteller wirbt mit 275gr bei einer passablen breite fÃ¼r ich glaub 30â¬


----------



## florianwagner (19. Dezember 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Michelin Latex Schläuche seit über einem Jahr. Bisher hatte ich nur einmal einen Platten - das war wohl im August - und den konnte ich ohne Komplikationen flicken.
> Selbst in dem dicken Michelin C32 (2.8") gab es keine Probleme, obschon die Schläuche nur bis 2.1" ausgelegt sind.



stimmt, ich fahre die schläuche auch schon seit ein zwei jahren, keine probleme. nur wenn das bike ne weile in der prallen sonne im auto liegt werden die schläuche etwas mürbe...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Dezember 2006)

Bei Latexschläuchen würd ich nur empfehlen, sie mit überdurchschnittlich viel Talkumpuder zu bestäuben, bevor man sie einbaut. Die serienmäßige Menge ist fast zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (19. Dezember 2006)

Fahre auch die Maxxis Ultra Light Schläuche. Schön leicht und auch wohl haltbar. Hab nix zu meckern.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Dezember 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Bei Latexschläuchen würd ich nur empfehlen, sie mit überdurchschnittlich viel Talkumpuder zu bestäuben, bevor man sie einbaut. Die serienmäßige Menge ist fast zu wenig.



oder man sollte sie in Gold Staub welzen...so wie ein schnitzel beim panieren.... das erhöht den Pimp-Faktor


----------

